# FCO: all but essential travel exc s.sinai



## dazle (Jun 15, 2012)

In view of the continued unrest in Egypt, the FCO recommends against all but essential travel to Egypt except for resorts on the Red Sea in South Sinai and those resorts on the Egyptian mainland in Red Sea governorate.

can't post link as not allowed

Dahab's all calm


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Same from the Spanish government


----------



## pioneer5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Advice for customers currently in Egypt and those set to depart imminently is as follows:
Luxor – As a precautionary measure and in light of the continuing advice regarding travel to Luxor, Thomson and First Choice have taken the decision to repatriate all customers today, 3rd July, with our planned flying programme.
For those customers on a package holiday, whose holiday has been cut short, our After Travel team will contact you within 28 days of your return to the UK.
The following flights to/from Luxor have been cancelled:
OUTBOUND
TOM 242 Gatwick to Luxor 12.25
TOM 668 Manchester to Luxor 11.10
http://www.thomson.co.uk/editorial/alerts/thomsonfly-travel-alert.html


----------

